# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Question RAM pour Vista

## kiekk2007

Je pense passer a un windows vista superieur, par exemple windows vista edition familial premium. Mais la config. de mon pc n'est pas la meilleure jamais rencontre  ::):  J'ai donc pris le conseiller de mise a niveau vista et celui-ci me dit que tout est nikel, apart ma RAM qui n'est qu'a 560mb et pour vista il est conseill d'avoir 1 giga. J'ai 3 slots dont deux sont utiliss (230 X 2).
Je compte alors acheter un petit giga de ram pour avoir 1500 mb. Vous croyez ca suffisant tant donn que je joue plutot beaucoup sur cet ordinateur?

Edit: Je suis sur intel pentium 4 et un ami m'a dit que c'est pas le mieu pour vista. Or le conseiller de mise a niveau me dit que tout est Ok. Votre avis?

----------


## Ouija33

dpendant du jeux auquel tu joue tu risque d'etre decu, avec 560 mg de ram, cela veut dire que tu dois avoir de la mmoire partag pour ta carte video...bien si tu es sous vista basic, tu peux toujours mais tu sera decu..sinon tu paye pour un vrai xp en attendant 7.

----------


## kiekk2007

Problme: un fois sur windows vista, on t'interdit de repasser sur une version inferieure de windows... J'ai bien un cd windows xp pro SP3 mais il m'empeche de l'installer.
Et de toute facon microsoft a supprim windows vista de la vente...
Pour LE jeu, car oui il n'y en a qu'un majeur, c'est un petit jeu de fps en ligne qui bouffe pas trop. Anyway je vais acheter 1giga de ram aujourd'hui donc je pense que ca pourrait aller. Non?

----------

